# Anybody wanna make me a Kongo Sig?



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I am pretty poor but I have 1000 points to give. Whatdya say?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll do one on the house how does that sound?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I'll do one on the house how does that sound?


Sweet that would be awesome. :thumb02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Follow the request template.*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Damn you Toxic you shouldn't have done it till he used the right template.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You wants me to make it disapeer? I'll do it just cause your super sexy MJB


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Lol Toxic and his fast speed sigs haha Good job man..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> You wants me to make it disapeer? I'll do it just cause your super sexy MJB


Nah it's ok I'll just ban him for a few days to teach him to follow rules lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

First sig on the HDTV, let me know how it looks


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats sick Plazz, The only thing I dont like is the black line along his shoulder on the left hand side.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

To be honest I can barely see it. This shit hurts my eyes (the TV).

I shall touch it up in a minute.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

plazzman said:


> First sig on the HDTV, let me know how it looks


thats sick, great job


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Once again plazz Kills it hahaha Loving it homie..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank you fine sirs










Better?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Thank you fine sirs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Kongo is reacting to one of Biowza's essay's about his (Cheick's) underrated ground game.

"I armbarred who again?"


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hans Nijman Mawfucker!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Damn, you guys are good!


Sorry I didn't know about the template, I guess I should have read the rules first. 

Thanks for the sigs. They are all kickass.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Here, I put one together. Free of course.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Thank you fine sirs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best sigs I've seen


----------

